# Dream n grow question



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 7, 2020)

How much melatonin is in Dream n Grow? I already take melatonin and don't wanna take too much.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 7, 2020)

Nevermind, I found it. 5 mgs


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2020)

*Ingredients in Dream-n-Grow:*
? L-Theanine ? 200mg
? Magnesium ? 100mg
? GABA (gamma-Aminobutyric Acid) ? 50mg
? Phellodendron Root ? 50mg
? Mucuna Pruriens (15% extract) ? 50mg
? 5-HTP (5 Hydroxytryptophan) ? 25mg
? Melatonin ? 5mg


----------

